
Goodbye, Igal - bradleyjoyce
http://stumptownsyndicate.org/2013/04/09/goodbye-igal/
======
bradleyjoyce
Very sad to read this. Some of Igal's work inspired my vision for the Dallas
startup community and what we're building with LAUNCH DFW.

I feel like suicide within the tech community has been occurring at an
alarming rate this year.. or are we just finally talking about it publicly
more?

